# Collinite 845. Anyone use it?.



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Just mooching about and although this has been around ages I’ve never used it. Anyone a fan, or have a spare bottle they don’t need 

Looks great to use


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Its decent stuff, has the old school wax smell. Nice warm glow. Lasted close to 6mths - 1 layer - for me during the warmer mths.

It did ghost up after a few days though which its known for. Most people just wash it off but the rain took care of mine last year. 

Solid product. You might want to soak it in warm to hot water before application if its too thick.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its a great product. So easy to apply(once warmed up) hydrophobic and very durable.never thought it adds much in the looks department though. A bottle will last you ages

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah just watched a video with a bowl of hot water lol. Tempted to try some...


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Imprezaworks said:


> Yeah just watched a video with a bowl of hot water lol. Tempted to try some...


Warm it up, stick a trigger on the top. Lasts even longer :driver:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

pt1 said:


> Its a great product. So easy to apply(once warmed up) hydrophobic and very durable.never thought it adds much in the looks department though. A bottle will last you ages
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Looks are subjective i guess, but the sametime i was using colly 845 i was using sonax PNS. Colly had a nicer glow then PNS to me.

If i were to compare polish angel to colly now it would be another level.

That said i polished my car a lot better with a professional machine before using polish angel so really no way to know for sure IME.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Is the polish angel stuff quite expensive?

Not really liked into that product tbh


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Imprezaworks said:


> Is the polish angel stuff quite expensive?
> 
> Not really liked into that product tbh


Very expensive. For me in canada 500ml of rapidwaxx delivered was roughly 60 british pounds. Probably do 15 cars though with one coat.

Its worth it in some aspects. You will be very careful using it and you don't chase anything else when you have it. 

I know i will be using it all up. Instead of having a dozens waxes on my shelf.

Next year though i will be using carpro UK. But i will have high gloss and rapidwaxx for toppers. (I already have a bottle of carpro UK, i bought it before i went with polish angel lol)

Water behavior of rapidwaxx and high gloss is fantastic IME. And the gloss is great.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

It’s a solid liquid wax from what I’ve read. I have 476S and like it quite a bit, but it’s a little more fiddle to apply/remove than the others. Overall good product and well worth the cost.

Noorth, where in Canada are you?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

It’s one I’ve looked at on several occasions and considered, but never got round to actually buying a bottle and trying it out...

Be interested in your thoughts about it, if you buy some to try....


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheep said:


> It's a solid liquid wax from what I've read. I have 476S and like it quite a bit, but it's a little more fiddle to apply/remove than the others. Overall good product and well worth the cost.
> 
> Noorth, where in Canada are you?


Newfoundland, a far cry from you. :wave:


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Recent pics of my 17 year old Audi wearing Colli 845 (it's my daily and was machine polished about 10 years ago):


by Chris B, on Flickr


by Chris B, on Flickr


by Chris B, on Flickr

It's very easy to apply and buff. A bottle will last forever. A couple of coats on the body, wheels and the bottle still has about 85-90% left.

I applied it in the back end of summer months, approx 20 degrees C outside and even then the bottle needed dunking in warm water to loosen up the contents.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Wonder if anyone does a sample bottle lol. I tend to buy stuff and only use it a few times.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I've used Collinite 476 , 845 and 915 over the years and they are all nice, however my go to is 476 s especially during winter and it does the job perfectly.
My view is that like what happens to all products eventually, Collinite has become 'old school' for some. If you can see beyond this The old 476s still takes some beating in it's category.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Really good stuff. I've used it for years 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

My car is currently got 2 coats of 845, great stuff to use


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I used to use it and had great results. I now prefer FK1000P through the winter because it seems to last a little longer (marginally) but I can also use it on the wheels due to the heat resistance. Saves a few quid and cuts down the amount of products I need :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Another old product I need to try. Addictive all this cleaning lark.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Sheep said:


> It's a solid liquid wax from what I've read. I have 476S and like it quite a bit, but it's a little more fiddle to apply/remove than the others. Overall good product and well worth the cost.
> 
> Noorth, where in Canada are you?


476s is definitely a product where, if you just slightly over apply it then it becomes a little more difficult to remove. I find once you get the knack it's fine and worth the effort. 845 is certainly the easier of the two.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

westerman said:


> 476s is definitely a product where, if you just slightly over apply it then it becomes a little more difficult to remove. I find once you get the knack it's fine and worth the effort. 845 is certainly the easier of the two.


I find the trick with 476S is to apply with a slightly damp foam pad. This makes it super easy to take a small amount from the tin, apply a thin layer and remove. I haven't managed to find many products that sheet water after a maintenance wash as well as this. :thumb:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Avid and long-time 845 user here. Great protection for 6+ months; and sheets off water well. Easy removal after application / low dust residue imo too.....

I'm sure some newer products have some better characteristics. That doesn't stop this 'Old school' product still doing a fine job.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

This thread has reminded me that the likes of 845, 476, 915 are great products. I need to stop going to the latest thing and then finding it disappointing (Zymol graphene comes to mind) and need to go back to the crate with all the old stuff in it! Save myself a fortune!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Mini One Cabrio said:


> This thread has reminded me that the likes of 845, 476, 915 are great products. I need to stop going to the latest thing and then finding it disappointing (Zymol graphene comes to mind) and need to go back to the crate with all the old stuff in it! Save myself a fortune!


I agree but we all do it don't we - I guess part of the fun is trying the latest products:thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Definitely ref new stuff, we all like to enjoy our hobby. The original stuff imo is just all we need, but hey let’s get new stuff anyway lol.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

The whole detailing thing is addictive....spend way too much money in the search of perfection.....but it’s fun!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Luckily those old school products don’t go out of style or age sitting on the shelf. I like the spray products simply for ease of use - I’m not terribly worried about prep or having the car perfectly dry before I spritz a coat of something on. That being said I have found that the chemical resistance testing is skewing (and if I’m perfectly honest misleading) buyers to a false product, or false conclusion that a product that can take 600 lashings of degreaser will also last 600 months on your hood. In every test I’ve run this is not the case. Fk1000p, 476S, Bilt Hamber finis-wax, and autoglym HD wax all out lived the chemical resistance champs on my hood this past spring/summer (wowo CS, turtle wax SnS and ceramic spray coating, and meguiars hybrid ceramic liquid wax).

Spray products have their place, and they have definitely increased their levels of performance, but just because something new comes along doesn’t mean what you had before is now bad, there’s just more good products to choose from.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheep said:


> Luckily those old school products don't go out of style or age sitting on the shelf. I like the spray products simply for ease of use - I'm not terribly worried about prep or having the car perfectly dry before I spritz a coat of something on. That being said I have found that the chemical resistance testing is skewing (and if I'm perfectly honest misleading) buyers to a false product, or false conclusion that a product that can take 600 lashings of degreaser will also last 600 months on your hood. In every test I've run this is not the case. Fk1000p, 476S, Bilt Hamber finis-wax, and autoglym HD wax all out lived the chemical resistance champs on my hood this past spring/summer (wowo CS, turtle wax SnS and ceramic spray coating, and meguiars hybrid ceramic liquid wax).
> 
> Spray products have their place, and they have definitely increased their levels of performance, but just because something new comes along doesn't mean what you had before is now bad, there's just more good products to choose from.


Interesting, i've been thinking about wowo's CS. I was under the impression it was 6+ mths...:speechles

I think combos are the best if you want cool water behavior. Base LSP with a maintenance topper.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

noorth said:


> Interesting, i've been thinking about wowo's CS. I was under the impression it was 6+ mths...:speechles
> 
> I think combos are the best if you want cool water behavior. Base LSP with a maintenance topper.


Here's the test, still going but the spray side is not looking healthy.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=421531


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I always considered Collinite and it's varies waxes a staple part of detailing for many but I forget the world has changed since I first got into detailing and signed up here! Probably because it was so long ago haha..

In short yes, 845 is an excellent product. It's tough but when applied right it's easy to use and will last 6 months. I personally preferred it to 476 as I found the liquid easier to apply but had comparable longevity but you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree there Alex, 845 was, for me, easier to apply than 476. As many have said already; it gives a lovely warm finish, some people don't like that of course but I personally do and really rate it.

A bottle lasts you ages as well. Some of these new spray sealants last as long and are easier to apply but you get through the product at a quicker rate, I guess that's the price of convenience though and that's a fair one.


----------



## Brocks (Mar 31, 2006)

I was a 476 fan for years. I’ve just used 845 for the first time. I read it can be machine applied. Any recommendations on how to use it with a polisher?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

put a sprayer on top. a spray for a coupe of panels on a finishing pad. i have a thread here using that way


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

here you go https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=412836


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Collinite 845 topped off with Sonax BSD lasted a good 3-4 months on my daily doing 300 + miles a week. Great wax 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

